# Gothic/Evil cabinet and drawer knobs and pulls



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

So I purchased a china cabinet to use as a bar back for Halloween. Well, not just for Halloween, but I'm going to creep it out. I purchased it at the Salvation Army for only $35.00. I am going to paint it, detail it, light it, ect...But one thing I am really serious about is getting some unique knobs and pulls. Something gothic, creepy, evil, you know the style. I just can't seem to find anything that great. 
Figured someone here would know. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

what is your budget?


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Budget wise I could afford to get something fairly expensive if it was "that" cool. I only need 5 pulls and 3 knobs, so in order to get something really special I would expect to pay up to $175.00 or so. However, I would rather find something in the $80.00 range.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Help!!!!!! I know someone out there knows some cool stuff.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I have also heard of people finding something they like and using epoxy resin or something to stick it to a standard knob. But I don't know if that would hold. This cabinet is going to need to be functional. Anyone ever done this?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

If it's going to get daily use, I'm not sure epoxy would stand up over time. Maybe Gorilla Glue? That stuff seems solid as a rock.

My wife knows about various places to buy interesting home decorating items. I'll ask her for ideas tonight. Admittedly she collects such information so she doesn't have to spend $80+ on a handful of knobs.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks. Any links will help.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I've seen some skull drawer pulls on Etsy in the past?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=gothic+drawer+pulls&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Perhaps these?
http://www.cemeterysurplus.com/catalog/items/item247.htm


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Both of those links were great. Sends me in the right direction. Thanks you guys. When I get this finished I'll post some pics. It should be creepy cool.


----------

